# 75B or 75SP-01?



## Ludwig (Jun 19, 2007)

Good afternoon, sorry for my bad english.

It's my intention to buy one CZ hand-gun, 75B or 75 SP-01,
which is the best one?
In Italy the price are:
75B - 653,00 Eur
SP-01 - 780,00 Eur

Bye from Genoa, North-Italy :smt039


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well they are both fine weapons but I think they are going to faze out the 75B in a short time. If I was you I would try and shoot them both or handle them both and then make up my mind. Good luck.


----------



## Ludwig (Jun 19, 2007)

Baldy, ya, thanks for your response. :smt023

New question:
CZ75 guns have many finish, glossy blue, mat blue, black polycoat.
Which is the best, the most resistent, finish? (Stainless steel, inox, escluse) :?:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello Mr.Ludwig if you are asking about finish I am the wrong guy. I am an old dinosaur that likes blued steel and wood. I got a fairly new S&W .45 with that black poly coat[black paint] and it's already starting to wear. Guns less than a year old. I see the need for some guns that are made of stainless steel and they look real good. I am not tack-a-cool enough for all the rubber guns even though I find many I like the looks of. Finish is what you like the best. Good luck.


----------



## Ludwig (Jun 19, 2007)

Hahahaha... Mr. Baldy, but therefore is one sure and easy choice! I am an old dinosaur also! :lol:
Thanks, 
best regards :smt001


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Ciao Mr. Ludwig,

I agree with Baldy, both are fine pistols and, if possible, try to shoot both before you buy. Whichever one you buy will serve you well. The prices are very high from what we see over here.
As for finish, mine are all polycoat and I have not had a problem. However, I am always wiping them down and oiling them.

I have read that Italians cannot own pistols in calibre 9x19; is this true, or are you purchasing a different calibre?

Good shooting.


----------



## Ludwig (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Tekarra,

ya, in Italy the calibre 9x19 isn't allowed to common people, but for military and police use only. 
But for common people in Italy there is the pratically equal 9x21 IMI.:anim_lol:

http://www.tiropratico.com/htm/9_a_confronto.htm

Thanks for your information,

Good shooting to you and Best Regards :smt023


----------



## Ludwig (Jun 19, 2007)

Mr. Tekarra,

Still a question:
Which model of gun CZ you have?


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Mr. Ludwig,

Thanks for the reply.
I have a cZ75, cZ75B, cZ75 Compact and a cZ75 Semicompact. I also have an ITM AT 84, a Swiss copy of the cZ.
Best regards.


----------



## Ludwig (Jun 19, 2007)

Mr. Tekarra, 

thanks for your informations and opinions.

I have a Sig P226, Beretta 34, Makarov PMM and a Walther PPK/S.

Best regards from Genoa, North Italy.

:smt039


----------



## Python1969 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you're only looking at it as a home defense or range gun, the SP01 may be a good choice. 

I was faced with the same dilema last year and went with the SP01 due it's slightly heavier front end, which helps in recoil and the accessory rail in case I wanted to go with lights.

Both feel good in the hand. 

You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Both are fine weapons and would serve you well, like everyone else has said try to shoot them both and buy the one you prefer. 

As for the finish I own a 2075 Rami P they frame is polymer but the slide is finished with the poly coat, I really like it. Just keep it clean and oiled and i doubt you will ever have a problem


----------



## Ludwig (Jun 19, 2007)

Ueiii friends... one million thanks for the valid replies.

Best regards and good shooting. :smt023


----------



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm having this same exact problem. I'm new to the handgun world and looking for my first handgun (9mm), it will be used just as a range gun, not a concealed and carry weapon or competition. I first looked at the Glocks and handled them and they seem ok. I then looked at the SIGs and HK. Pretty friggin pricey but they gripped ok. I then checked out the CZ-75. Pretty sweet gun, grips well, the handle being a bit slimmer than the SIG P226 and HK USP and Glocks that I gripped. I researched this to death and my thoughts are leaning towards a CZ-75. I have not shot any of them but will be taking an intro handgun class next week where the students will have the chance to shoot different types of guns and calibers. 

I handled the CZ-75B (stainless and the black polycoat versions), gripping it. I love the weight of the gun, it feels solid, unlike the polymer guns. The only thing I don't like about it are the plastic grips. I can see where the grip will be slippery if your hands sweat. I know the SP-01 comes with rubber grips, can the regular CZ-75's grips be switched out easily for rubber grips, maybe even with finger grooves?

Price wise, what's a good going rate for these guns? One shop near me has a black CZ-75B for $499, and another shop has a stainless CZ-75B for $560 if I recall correctly. They told me the SP-01 would be $610. I have not handled this model yet. I'm located in northern VA so I don't know if this is in line with my region. I'm leaning towards the stainless just because I dont want to worry about the blueing or black polycoat rubbing off after years of use. I'm in different to black or stainless, both look good.

any thoughts or just go with what I think appeals to me cosmetically?

If I go with the CZ-75 model, are there higher capacity mags available that doesnt extend too much out from the handle?

Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

First off, welcome to the forum!

I love the CZ's especially the CZ75 but the trigger reach was a tad long in DA for my hands. I may still own one some day though since it would be dedicated as a range/fun gun. I don't think you can really go wrong with these guns. I love the look of the stainless CZ75 and that's what I wanted since the stainless model also has the ambi-safety. As for rubber grips, you can get the hogue wraparound grip with the finger grooves, but that makes the grip feel a little bigger/different. You can easily change out the grip, but I'm not too sure about it being any less "slick" as you say. Most that I have seen changed out were the wood (cocobolo?) grips, especially on the SS model. As for the prices, those prices look VERY good compared to my local prices and even comparable to online prices (for the 75, not sure about the sp01). Personally, for only a $60 difference for the stainless, I would definitely go with the stainless model. Also, there's no reason to have any higher capacity than 15 rounds, just get a decent reloader (uplula?). The idea on the range would be to take your time and get your shot down, so there's no point IMO to have a mag loaded with more than 15 rounds. I would also stick with the factory mags if you look into extra mags for it. A lot of information here, I hope this helps a little 

-Jeff-


----------



## sernv99 (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks

I have long "piano" fingers (long and skinny) so if the aftermarket rubber grips increase the girth of the handle, it won't be a big deal. 

hard choice, stainless cz75B or SP-01.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

sernv99 said:


> hard choice, stainless cz75B or SP-01.


If it were me, it wouldn't be a hard choice at all. stainless cz75b all the way at that price :mrgreen::smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## bobn (Apr 12, 2008)

How do the innards on the cz75b compare with the sp01? I'm very interested in an sp01 tactical, but I don;t like new desgins - are the insides pretty much the same? The sp01 shoots more accurately for me.


----------



## jcorey (Feb 20, 2008)

I am new to handguns myself. I bought my first gun about a month ago. I was considering a lot of different guns. I went to the range and loved the 75B. I bought one in stainless steel. I am very happy with my choice. I love this gun. The stainless comes with rubber grips. Or hogue makes wrap around ones. Good luck.
John


----------

